# Snapped carbon seatpost!!



## RTraveller (May 12, 2021)

So I've had my Defy Advanced Pro 1 for a couple of months now. Put maybe 600 kms on it so far. Was 5 mins into my ride a week ago, hit a mid-sized bump on a city street, bounced once on my saddle, and then snap! Thought my clamp bolt had broken off but no, the D-Fuse SLR composite carbon seatpost had broken just below the rear end of the seat clamp (see photos!!). Now I weigh 185 pounds at 6 feet...you'd think well within the specs for the Large size Defy frame and saddle! Giant is sending me a new seatpost under warranty. Just wanted to see if anyone else has had anything like that happen to them!


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

One broken seatpost shouldn't be a reason to write them off.

Ride the replacement. If it happens a second time, just pony up the money and buy an aluminum post.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Did the other part of the clamp fall off?
Do you run your seat all the way to the rear?
If your going to hit holes at speed while on the seat, your going to have bigger problems later.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My buddy's Giant Defy frame developed a crack when it was relatively new - maybe about a year old. And he's about 5' 10" 160 pounds.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Let's all hope the seatpost isn't a proprietary shape or diameter...


----------

